# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Φωτιά στο ΕΓ/ΟΓ Francesca

## pantelis2009

Φωτιά είχε ξεσπάσει κατά στις 05.30 π.μ στο ΕΓ/ΟΓ Francesca που είχε αναχωρήσει από το Μπάρι για το Δυρράχιο. 
Πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H Μεσσογειος φλεγεται? 'η ειναι ιδεα μου? εδω και ενα χρονο πολλα περιστατικα

----------


## despo

Πράγματι λυπηρό φαινόμενο να υπάρχουν τόσα ατυχήματα μεσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα και ακόμα χειρότερα οταν πρόκειται για τον πρώην 'δικό μας' Δαιδαλο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πράγματι λυπηρό φαινόμενο να υπάρχουν τόσα ατυχήματα μεσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα και ακόμα χειρότερα οταν πρόκειται για τον πρώην 'δικό μας' Δαιδαλο.


Είναι ο Δαίδαλος (Claudia Prima) ή το ομόσταυλο AF Francesca ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oxι δεν ειναι το πρωην Δαιδαλος....αυτο αμα επαιρνε φωτια θα λαμπαδιαζε σε χρονο dt , καθως οσο ταξιδευε στην Ελλαδα δεν ειχε sprinkler μετα δεν ξερω τι εκαναν οι ιταλοι

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Είναι ο Δαίδαλος (Claudia Prima) ή το ομόσταυλο AF Francesca ?


Προκειτε για αυτο το πλοιο

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση. Πάντως το βλέπω στο ΑΙΣ να έχει φτάσει στο Μπάρι, οπότε μάλλον πήγανε όλα καλά.

----------

